# 5D mkIII or 70D mkII



## TonyUSA (Nov 5, 2016)

I want to get other camera but not sure which should I get between the two.  I will keep my 50D.  

Thank you,


----------



## kalgra (Nov 5, 2016)

I assume you mean 7D mkII not 70D mkII as there is no mkII for the 70D, that would be the 80D. In either case these are very different cameras. Based on your other post about wanting to do portraits and what not combined with the EF lenses you have stated you already own I would think you would want the full frame option which is the 5D.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 5, 2016)

The only advantage the 7dmk2 has is the auto focus and fps but not by enough that it would matter for swimming. The better low light performance of the 5dmk3 would benefit you more for swimming.


----------



## kalgra (Nov 5, 2016)

Actually looking at your signature if you own the Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 DC ASM Art lens then you would want the 7D/70D as that is an APS-C lens and will not mount to the 5D. Also the fact that you have a 50D already tells me you should stay with crops sensor format unless you want to replace some of your lenses to use on the 5D.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## TonyUSA (Nov 5, 2016)

Sorry It is 7D mkII not 70D.  Thank you all for your suggestions.


----------



## beagle100 (Nov 5, 2016)

TonyUSA said:


> Sorry It is 7D mkII not 70D.  Thank you all for your suggestions.



the full frame 5D3 is better for low light but the quality of lens is most important


----------



## goodguy (Nov 5, 2016)

The way I see it No Contest!
5D III al the way!!!


----------



## TonyUSA (Nov 6, 2016)

Thank you,


----------



## TonyUSA (Nov 6, 2016)

I will do 5D iii and will keep 50D with Sigma 18-35.  Thank you so much everyone for your help.


----------



## TCampbell (Nov 7, 2016)

A 5D III and 7D II are really in different categories.  Both are high-end cameras.

The 7D II is optimized for action photography... it has a blazingly fast shutter burst speed.  

The 5D III has a larger full-frame sensor and the sensor is more sensitive to low light with less noise at high ISO. 

The 5D II had a primitive focus system but the 5D III got the same focus system that the 1D X has (with one minor nuance).  The 7D II basically got the same focus system, but it's been slightly improved.  Also because the 7D II has a smaller sensor (APS-C) the "coverage area" of the AF points appear more spread across the sensor (on the 5D III they don't reach as far into the edges of the sensor.)

For this reason, the 5D III's focus system is actually extremely good (among the best in the industry) for action photography, but it cannot compete with the rapid burst speed of the 7D II for action photography.

If you're doing "action" (sports, wildlife in motion, etc.) then you probably want a 7D II.

If you're doing mostly non-action photography (landscape, nature, portraiture, and especially anything involving low light) then you probably want a 5D III. 

So it's hard to say one is "better" than the other... since they are optimized toward slightly different usage.

But one last difference on the lens topic...  

Canon EOS cameras that use APS-C size sensors (like the 7D II) can use ANY Canon EOS lens (past, present, and presumably future) with the exception of the special "EOS M" lenses that are designed for use exclusively with the "Mirrorless" EOS bodies (the EOS "M" series bodies).   That means you can use any EF, EF-S, or the specialty lenses like the MP-E, or TS-E lenses as well as any 3rd party lens designed for Canon EOS cameras.

Canon EOS cameras with larger sensors (full-frame like the 5D III and there were some cameras with APS-H sensors but they don't make APS-H sensor cameras anymore) cannot use the "EF-S" lenses.  They can use any EF, MP-E, or TS-E lens... just not the EF-S lenses.

The EF-S lenses take advantage of the fact that since the sensor is smaller, then the image circle projected into the lens can also be smaller and this can be used to reduce the size of the entire lens (and it saves money).  But these lenses are specifically designed for use with cameras that have APS-C size sensors (like the 7D II).


----------



## TonyUSA (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you, Tim.


----------



## lance70 (Nov 28, 2016)

I would say the 5d Mk3....good reasons stated above... I still shoot with the the 5d Mk2 and for what I shoot there is no reason for me to upgrade....I imagine the Mk3 would handle action shots just fine.


----------

